# The Defiant returns



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

After 30 plus years the Definat returns!


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

This Friday at seven central!!! Ooooh, I can't wait... they even redid the opening credits to something far more evil than the current theme.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's PWESTY's screengrab:










:thumbsup:

PWESTY, I think the image you'd linked to was too large of a file to display properly on the forum. I downsized it a little for you.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Here in N.Y.C. they have a Yankess game on this Friday at seven on the station thay airs Enterprise.I have to wait till Saturday to see part one.The recreation of the USS Defiant Bridge looks damn good.I can't wait too see more of it!Guy Schlicter.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Man-o-man. That looks too cool ! :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hah! They got it right - U.S.S. Defiant, not I.S.S. Defiant. They had me a bit paranoid about that extremely small, nit-picky detail. :freak: 

I saw that preview when I watched "Bound." Damn...I can't wait!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Here's PWESTY's screengrab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean there's a bigger version of this?

*Good God, man! Let's have that link already!*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> You mean there's a bigger version of this?
> 
> *Good God, man! Let's have that link already!*


http://fleetyard.net/temp/trek/ent_inamirrordarkly_trailer_001.jpg[/url]


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So anyone know if any characters are actually crossing OVER into the alternate universe?

How are they going to transition, etc?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

The word on the street is no characters will change universes, only the Defiant. Both parts I and II take place entirely in the mirror universe. Even the opening credits will be changed.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

mactrek said:


> The word on the street is no characters will change universes, only the Defiant. Both parts I and II take place entirely in the mirror universe. Even the opening credits will be changed.


Yeah, this is one of the cool things about it. Coto said when they were doing it -- before they knew the show was cancelled -- that he'd like to do an episode or two in the Mirror Universe every season, a miniseries-within-the-series. That would have been more appealing having jettisoned the "crossover" structure that DS9 relied upon in their poor MU stories, IMAO, because on some level every crossover story had to be about the experience of the "normal" character who went to the MU and solving their problem rather than entirely about the people and events of that place.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Boy it sure was cool to see the Defiant cross the screen last Friday. I must've looped that snipet a dozen times


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dennis Bailey said:


> Yeah, this is one of the cool things about it. Coto said when they were doing it -- before they knew the show was cancelled -- that he'd like to do an episode or two in the Mirror Universe every season, a miniseries-within-the-series. That would have been more appealing having jettisoned the "crossover" structure that DS9 relied upon in their poor MU stories, IMAO, because on some level every crossover story had to be about the experience of the "normal" character who went to the MU and solving their problem rather than entirely about the people and events of that place.


Huh? I seem to remember the first episode wasn't exactly about the DS9 characters trying to actually help the MU, so much as get the frak out! 

Plus, wasn't the original "Mirror, Mirror" entirely about the TOS crew getting out and barely about the MU and events at all...?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Everybody knows there are Gorn in the episodes too, right?


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh, and Tholians. Did anyone mention the Tholians?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Did anyone watch the latest episode with the three Orion women? My wife asked me last night "so, why have you been looking forward to _this_ episode?"

Huzz


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Nighthawk said:


> [T]hey even redid the opening credits to something far more evil than the current theme.


Far more evil?? Oh man, that means they got Michael Bolton to sing it <<shudder>>

Funny how the _NX _ received mixed reviews when it was unveiled but we're all hot n' bothered over the image of the Defiant (which is acting as sort of a surrogate for the _Enterprise_). It's like falling in love once again (why do I have "Brown Eyed Girl" playing in my head?)....

José


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^I liked it pretty well. The Orion girls were incredible. The one looked something like Susan Oliver in the face, IMHO.


 Face...?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, that area above the jubblies where the soft, soothing noises were coming from.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

El Gato said:


> (why do I have "Brown Eyed Girl" playing in my head?)....
> 
> José



Its the only way to get the _Enterprise_ theme out of your head! :tongue:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know what works for me to get a song out of my head that just won't leave? 

The theme from Gilligans Island.  

'Course, then I gotta find another song to get _that_ one out of muh heed!

Theme from "The Dick VanDyke Show" works for that one.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

...then the Love Boat theme, then Mr. Ed, then Leave it to Beaver followed by the sound of my head exploding. :freak:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Whats that spacedock facility the Defiant is supposed to be in?Is it Tholian or something.The Defiant looks excellent,I think i'll pick up the Polar Lights 1/1000 kit and build one as the USS Defiant after the episode airs.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Whats that spacedock facility the Defiant is supposed to be in?Is it Tholian or something.The Defiant looks excellent,I think i'll pick up the Polar Lights 1/1000 kit and build one as the USS Defiant after the episode airs.Guy Schlicter.


It's either Tholian or Gorn. 

The Defiant model shouldn't be to hard to do ... The decals for it are already there. 

Lucky guess on P/L's part?? HHHmmmmmmm ... I wonder ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> Y'know what works for me to get a song out of my head that just won't leave?
> 
> The theme from Gilligans Island.
> 
> ...


 "Come and listen to a story 'bout a man named Jed ...."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is good to see the Defiant again. This will be the third time it was seen on ST. 1st TOS, 2nd Hidden Frontier, and now Enterprise. Got to build a model of the Defiant.

Everytime I hear the theme to TOS, I start thinking the words to the song "Beyond, the rim of the star-light.....".


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

John P said:


> "Come and listen to a story 'bout a man named Jed ...."


[plugs ears with fingers] La la la la la la!!! 
Damn you John!
*La la la la la la!!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!* 

:tongue: :wave:


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

*Hidden Frontier?*



Lloyd Collins said:


> It is good to see the Defiant again. This will be the third time it was seen on ST. 1st TOS, 2nd Hidden Frontier, and now Enterprise. Got to build a model of the Defiant.
> 
> What is Hidden Frontiers? Never heard of it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ http://www.hiddenfrontier.org/
They are now in their 6th season. It is a STNG/DS9/Voyager timeline series. Episode 308 has the Defiant.


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

yep,

Hidden Frontier, produced out of Pasadena, CA. The longest running trek fan series so far. Currently with episode 603 in production.

I have actualy been a "performer" on the series as "Gul Malek" in the fourth season episode "Priacy of the Noble" and a couple of "Background" spots. 

Last season I built a "Ready Room" model of the Starship Excelsior for use in the program. So far she has been seen several times in Captain Shelby's quarters. 

I'll have to post the pics I have of the model. They are some where in the computer of mine! 

John Nelson
sfcom1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I gotta get around the watching the last half of season 5 and get started on 6.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Nighthawk said:


> This Friday at seven central!!! Ooooh, I can't wait... they even redid the opening credits to something far more evil than the current theme.


What, it shows that Gore won the 2000 election, 9/11 didn't happen, and Moore did not make a movie about Bush?


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

heiki said:


> What, it shows that Gore won the 2000 election, 9/11 didn't happen, and Moore did not make a movie about Bush?


9/11 not happening wouldn't really be "far more evil", would it?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think that was some sort of 'bait', Dennis.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

heiki said:


> What, it shows that Gore won the 2000 election, 9/11 didn't happen, and Moore did not make a movie about Bush?


 Ahh, if only all that were true.

Ok, how does one get the multiple quotes on one reply post?

I hate doing them all seperatly.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't be a Hater, man, 'cause that's the only way yer gonna get multiple quotes. I know it requires a bit of effort and all that, but you can do it. We're all counting on you....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Here's PWESTY's screengrab:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks great.
I don't know if its a perspective thing or not, but the deck 4-5 bulge on the saucer looks too tall. Everything else looks good though. Can't wait to see this baby in motion. 

BTW:
Dennis, I was talking to you about wanting to gaff for the Exeter guys. If you look at the clip on the bridge, they did pretty much what I've been wanting to do. They made all the ceiling cove lights blue (instead of the wheel of colors on the 60's TOS series).The blue giving a much more modern technological ambiance. Then we'll see what they do for the show, but then during a 'Red Alert' was going to have them all shift to ............ ...red (how bout that).
I think we'll see in this episode just how good those sets could look.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> Did anyone watch the latest episode with the three Orion women? My wife asked me last night "so, why have you been looking forward to _this_ episode?"
> 
> Huzz


 I still think that the Orion girls as depicted in this episode were too tame, and too human acting.
If you look at Susan Oliver in 'The Cage' even after she stops dancing and corners Pike in the cave there is still something very much 'animal' in her look and attitude.

Though it was an interesting spin (and a good PC one as well) to make the women the ones in control.

And its true, I've also been looking forward more to the Defiant episode than any other.

If my refit comes in this week and this episode on friday, it will be a great week.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

P.C. spin? You obviously didn't read the review on Trektoday where the episode was lambasted as the worst insult to womankind since the dawn of history. 

Even on the original series not all Orion females were "animal women"--in "Whom Gods Destroy" Yvonne Craig played an Orion woman who was insane, but civilized and well-spoken. Remember the whole Vina scenario was a fantasy created out of Pike's thoughts so who knows whether it was just his kinky fantasy of what Orion women were or whether it's "canon."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Looks great.
> I don't know if its a perspective thing or not, but the deck 4-5 bulge on the saucer looks too tall.


I noticed that, too.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Did anyone notice the azteking? Especially on the rim? Very subtle, just like NX01Rob said.

*I like it!!* :thumbsup: 

Yep, I'm definantly doing a Mirror NX/Defiant dio!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's paneling, very subtle, not sure I'd label it as 'aztek' in design.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Did anyone notice the azteking? Especially on the rim?


What is the correct spelling, anyway?? I thought the hull pattern, because of its intricate, square design, was named after the ancient civilization in Meso-America. They would be the Aztecs.  

Aztek is the name of a type of car....  

José


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

El Gato said:


> Aztek is the name of a type of car....
> 
> José


And an airbrush -- both of those are trademarks. For the pattern on these models, it is an informal name, so "aztec" would be correct.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *heiki*
_What, it shows that Gore won the 2000 election, 9/11 didn't happen, and Moore did not make a movie about Bush?_



PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think that was some sort of 'bait', Dennis.


No, this was not any form of bait. 

It's in reference to Moore's film. In the begining of the film, he starts off as if Gore had become the President of the US, and that the events that occured during Bush's first 4 years were just a dream.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Ohhhhh! Okay. I see now. I never saw that movie.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jbond said:


> P.C. spin? You obviously didn't read the review on Trektoday where the episode was lambasted as the worst insult to womankind since the dawn of history.
> 
> Even on the original series not all Orion females were "animal women"--in "Whom Gods Destroy" Yvonne Craig played an Orion woman who was insane, but civilized and well-spoken. Remember the whole Vina scenario was a fantasy created out of Pike's thoughts so who knows whether it was just his kinky fantasy of what Orion women were or whether it's "canon."


Sorry, don't have time to go to every Trek site on the net. This is about the only place I go. Can't speak for the attitude of the reviewer, but I still say it was a decent PC move, considering. Imagine that review if the slave girls were JUST property. 

As for Yvonne Craig's Slave girl in "Whom Gods Destroy", maybe it was her insanity that MADE her civilized and well spoken.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Here's PWESTY's screengrab:


First, I am sorry that I quoted the Picture again, I know how annoying that can be, but I did to ask if anyone noticed the Warp Nacelle caps. They are just blank because of the engines being shut down, but did you notice it looks like there is water, or some liquid inside sitting on the bottom of them both? Wonder what that is supposed to be? :freak:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Tholian said:


> First, I am sorry that I quoted the Picture again, I know how annoying that can be, but I did to ask if anyone noticed the Warp Nacelle caps. They are just blank because of the engines being shut down, but did you notice it looks like there is water, or some liquid inside sitting on the bottom of them both? Wonder what that is supposed to be? :freak:


It looks to be the reflection of the Saucer sections hull.The bussard collectors seem to be some what reflective when they are powered down.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I would that what you are seeing is the reflection of the saucer


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ah, ya beat me!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you lok real close, you can see goldfish in there....


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Perhaps we can find Nemo in there..............


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Some of you are really are loosing touch with terra firma. Water in the nacelle cap??? Uhhh....yeah. The most simple, obvious answer is the most reasonable: It's a reflection (and if it wasn't, it would be a bad texture or some bad lighting. End of story...Water pooling in the nacelle cap. I could not even have imagined it. I guess I'm stupid  )


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How about this. Next week TV Guide say part 2 of when they are on the Reliant. Reliant-Defiant, well part of the names are the same.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> It looks to be the reflection of the Saucer sections hull.The bussard collectors seem to be some what reflective when they are powered down.


OK, as I make Donkey Sounds, I have to say your Right. That is a reflection.


LMAO, I guess these meds the Doc gives me for the Knee are effecting me more than ever!!!

Thanks for the reality check!
:freak: :drunk:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Tholian said:


> OK, as I make Donkey Sounds, I have to say your Right. That is a reflection.
> 
> 
> LMAO, I guess these meds the Doc gives me for the Knee are effecting me more than ever!!!
> ...


I need your Meds ..........reality sucks! :tongue:


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Guys.
I was just wondering if anybody knows if there is anyone out there who is making custom decals for the new refit Enterprise? I ask this cause I am thinking about it the U.S.S. Defiant-A.
Just wondering and thanks.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

The powered down look of the nacelle domes are one of my favorite things about this image. I love how it echos the look of the non-lit "3-footer."

NX01Rob: Is the map used on this area a sort of brushed antique gold finish?

Can't wait to see it in action. I only hope the story rises to the level of the art and production values (It never has on _Enterprise_ but I can dream, can't I?).

Mark


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

What is the process for making a frame-grab image like that one from an off-air source? That could be very useful! Care to share?


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

This one is nicer, IMAO:

Defiant in space


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Ok, what the story behind the picture? Did they do something for the show?
Thanks


----------



## Prof. Moriarty (Feb 17, 2005)

AAAAARRRGGGHHHHH I cannot believe I have to wait until tomorrow to see this episode! STUPID BASEBALL!!! 

Rob, I am not asking you--I am _*begging*_ you--please tell us how you did the Christmas light effect behind the nacelle globes. It looks _fantastic_ in that shot Dennis posted.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Prof. Moriarty said:


> Rob, I am not asking you--I am _*begging*_ you--please tell us how you did the Christmas light effect behind the nacelle globes. It looks _fantastic_ in that shot Dennis posted.



It sure does! Perfect. Can't wait to see it. Hope part 1 has some good stuff else we'll have to wait one more week.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Dennis Bailey said:


> This one is nicer, IMAO:
> 
> Defiant in space



Where did you get that image Dennis? Because that is not from the TV. It still has the label I PUT ON IT straight from our drives. I would like to know how you got it.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Prof. Moriarty said:


> AAAAARRRGGGHHHHH I cannot believe I have to wait until tomorrow to see this episode! STUPID BASEBALL!!!
> 
> Rob, I am not asking you--I am _*begging*_ you--please tell us how you did the Christmas light effect behind the nacelle globes. It looks _fantastic_ in that shot Dennis posted.



Thanks for saying that, but wait and see if you like it moving!  I did my best to recreate the generic effect. Looking at clips from the show, the light intensity, sequence and color varied quite a bit depending on which day they filmed the miniature. I really had to come up with one basic one and go with it. It's basically ten lights in each end cap, 5 static "on" and 5 blinking in Xmas tree randomness. Also I added a cycle where they get slightly brighter randomly as some are in the "off" phase. The colors are varying shades of blue, green, red and orange-yellow. (Thanks to Thomas for the basic setup info on the real miniature) In terms of how it was implemented, I would have to get into Lightwave CG techno talk as to how that was done as well as the transluscent textures for the cap.


----------



## Prof. Moriarty (Feb 17, 2005)

nx01Rob said:


> Thanks for saying that, but wait and see if you like it moving!  I did my best to recreate the generic effect. Looking at clips from the show, the light intensity, sequence and color varied quite a bit depending on which day they filmed the miniature. I really had to come up with one basic one and go with it. It's basically ten lights in each end cap, 5 static "on" and 5 blinking in Xmas tree randomness. Also I added a cycle where they get slightly brighter randomly as some are in the "off" phase. The colors are varying shades of blue, green, red and orange-yellow. (Thanks to Thomas for the basic setup info on the real miniature) In terms of how it was implemented, I would have to get into Lightwave CG techno talk as to how that was done as well as the transluscent textures for the cap.


Since I am building my own LightWave _Enterprise_, me speak-ee the LightWave-ee. Please be as detailed and technical as you want! Did you use
Hypervoxels?
Volumetric lights?
None of the above?
If this is too CGI-ish for Hobby Talk, please PM me.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

By the fact that someone has already taken and distributed images from our drives (or post production), I would expect that someone will be giving up our CG model soon enough.....you won't need me to tell you how it worked!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

nx01Rob said:


> Where did you get that image Dennis? Because that is not from the TV. It still has the label I PUT ON IT straight from our drives. I would like to know how you got it.



I didn't get it at all, Rob. Someone posted it from their own web site onto subspacebbs this afternoon, so I just repasted the link to it here. I've no idea where the guy got it; I assumed that since the episode was running today the image had probably been either released or framegrabbed. Sorry.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Prof. Moriarty said:


> Since I am building my own LightWave _Enterprise_, me speak-ee the LightWave-ee. Please be as detailed and technical as you want! Did you use
> Hypervoxels?
> Volumetric lights?
> None of the above?
> If this is too CGI-ish for Hobby Talk, please PM me.


No Hypervoxels or volumetrics. However, the trick to getting the lights to look "right" was using inverse square falloff. It was the way I found to truly immitate a real bulb and the general feel. As for the translucency, it was a combination of that setting and specularity settings to give it that frosted glass feel.

Probably not the right forum for indepth Lightwave lessons!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Dennis Bailey said:


> I didn't get it at all, Rob. Someone posted it from their own web site onto subspacebbs this afternoon, so I just repasted the link to it here. I've no idea where the guy got it; I assumed that since the episode was running today the image had probably been either released or framegrabbed. Sorry.



Ahh well, someone gave it away. It's not something we gave to publicity at all. It still means someone took it without real permission as it is a specific still from a sequence and not in the format Paramount would use as publicity. I mean, ultimitely no big deal. I, as a fan, would take whatever I could get, but it just bothers me a bit professionally. It is a still from a shot I personally did and it would have been nice to have the ability to share it myself as opposed to whomever decided to *take* it.

Don't blame you at all Dennis. I would have done the same in terms of posting a cool pic I found!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, Rob.

"Frosted glass" has eluded me thus far -- I'll have to fiddle with specularity on my nacelle domes. 

Is that an interior inside the saucer rim windows, or an image map?


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

Can you post a link of subspacebbs where you first saw this.
Thanks


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Pwesty said:


> Can you post a link of subspacebbs where you first saw this.
> Thanks



Wow! unashamed shark! :tongue:


----------



## Pwesty (Aug 30, 2002)

This is just killing me to find out more and I have wait until 9 out here in the west! ;-) AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, there's nothing else there with regards to this -- as I said, this image is at the website of the guy who posted it there, and you can track that back from the image.

However, www.subspacebbs.com is my more-or-less-Star-Trek bulletin board -- mainly we talk about "Starship Exeter" (the other folks who work on the film post sometimes) and other fan films and whatever's going on with "Enterprise" and "Battlestar Galactica". 

The more the merrier.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here it is, THE show that I wanted to see, and could not get the channel. Oh well.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

The Defiant looked GREAT!! The previews for next week look even better!!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

It sent chills down my spine to see her !Damn good work nx01Rob ! I also liked the way the Enterpise looked in the alternate form!Some one needs to make decals for that version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

All I can say about that episode is: Holy Crap that was nice!


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

My dad and I sat down and watched it, his first reaction when it said, to be continued, "Aww, crap! Always at the good parts."
He rarely gets this way about an episode of Enterprise. Needless to say we both thought it was awesome. And thank you NX-01rob for making some awesome effects!


----------



## Prof. Moriarty (Feb 17, 2005)

I got chills watching the bussard collectors start to spin up. It's going to be a LONG seven days until part II! Good job so far Rob!!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yes... All power to the Mighty NX-01Rob


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I loved the episode and it will be among my all time favorites. Seeing Defiant, hearing the bridge sounds was simply indescribable. Rob, the model and light effects were flawless. I envy how you earn your paycheck!

BTW, the phaser that Archer found next to the redshirt was a stock Art Asylum Classic Phaser! You could see the seam on top and the screw hole on the front.

I guess since Defiant has been passing through time that is why the crew bodies haven't rotted?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Who knows, who cares!

THAT EPISODE FREAKIN' ROCKED!!!

'Nuff said.

Part two is going to rule... this particular two-parter is ALMOST as good as "The Best of Both Worlds."

Almost


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I am Stuck in the Same old NY Baseball thing here too. Have to wait until tomorrow to in order to see it.

Damn Baseball.

_Damn Dirty Apes!_

*Get your Hands off me you Damn Dirty Ape!*

Oh sorry, went into my Charlton Heston Mode! :freak:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Man, that was a fun episode and I must've watched that preview about 50 times 

You guys that haven't seen it yet will really enjoy the nostalgia. Heck I even kinda like the story! LOL!

Interesting how you did the nacelles Rob. I actually did mine with animated luminosity, color and transluscency maps. The blades are actual geometry spinning beneath. I used texture maps to get the frosted dome look, its actually not too hard to get. Did you guys do yours that way or did you use procedurals?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Anybody got any screen caps yet??

I think it's safe to say that nx01Rob can tell his associates at work that we are all so pleased, thankfull, and excited that most of us just about cried (or wet our pants) with glee!!

I've been a loyal Trek fan since childhood. Like many others, I've watched as Enterprise slid far away from what it could have been. Now it's back to where it should have been in the first place! I've been longing for something really good from Enterprise for a long time ... and over the past two weeks ...I finally got it!! I'm actually EXCITED about next week!!

Seeing what I saw tonight ... I wouldn't mind one bit buying a TOS 3-season box set of the original episodes with updated FX from Rob and his crew.

Rob, Truly OUT-FRICK'IN-STANDING!! Tell your co-workers ... "We are feeling the love you guys put into this ... and we appreciate it!!" :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent show! The effects looked from what I could tell. Despite HDTV and digital cable, the channel is apparently pulled off the airwaves for cable so I got ghosts, subdued sound, and too much contrast. Enjoyed the Defiant, anyway! Great work, Rob!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I've got some decent caps. Perhaps I'll post a few if there's anything particular anyone wants to see. Should probably wait until after we've all seen it though.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you have the one from next weeks preview that has the Defiant and the NX Class ship flying next to each other in formation??


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Pre-emptive strike!


Also, thank you all for the nice comments and compliments. Understand that we had barely two weeks to do this show start to finish, so if there's problems and issues, we know about them! At some point, you have no choice but to deliver. The Gorn could have been better, but again, what can you do! Mike Stetson is a top notch animator and pretty much built the Tholian Drydock and put the Defiant in there (parts 1 and 2). Any kudo's for those shots go to him. I only caught the first 10 min of Part 1 this evening and will watch all of it hopefully Sunday when it reruns here in LA. Looked kinda cool with the new titles. Hope you all will enjoy part 2 as much as you did 1, flaws and all. I enjoyed animating tinkering and lighting a Connie. A true dream come true (without time travel)!!


----------



## Prof. Moriarty (Feb 17, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh that's nice.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah! The title sequence was incredibly cool! :thumbsup: It was definitely the opposite of what one would expect to the old title sequence. 

(Any chance they can go ahead and cancel ST:Enterprise and put the mirror universe show in its place? :devil: )


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehe, well Rob I wouldn't say its _completely_ without time travel. After all the Defiant belongs 150 years in the future!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Wonderful show, and wonderful effects. I really like the new Tholian web effects. Oh, and the Tholian himself. 

I decided to try reworking the Exeter's nacelles using the method *nx01rob* described uptopic for the Defiant. At the link below is my first attempt, this evening (we didn't even get to see the show here last night; just caught it this afternoon). It's DIVX and a pretty small file.

Nacelle Dome


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That's a really good first attempt Dennis.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

I saw the show and liked it.

I wonder though, it was once stated that it can take some time to start-up a cold warp drive. Is that addressed in part 2?

Also, the vulcan mind meld was used freely where-as the "good" vulcans did not use it.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Dennis Bailey said:


> Wonderful show, and wonderful effects. I really like the new Tholian web effects. Oh, and the Tholian himself.
> 
> I decided to try reworking the Exeter's nacelles using the method *nx01rob* described uptopic for the Defiant. At the link below is my first attempt, this evening (we didn't even get to see the show here last night; just caught it this afternoon). It's DIVX and a pretty small file.
> 
> Nacelle Dome


Dennis, for whatever reasons, I could not play your Quicktime on my computer. Any other format or way to see it? (I hate computers...)


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Rob,

It's a avi file. I'll see if I can convert it to Quicktime. Thanks.


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

Here, I've made a few changes in it, and reassembled it as a .mov file.

EDIT: I've updated and replaced this file as of 7:28 PM EDT 4/24/2005.

Nacelle test


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, Rob, they're asking about ya over at TrekBBS. Go here:
http://www.trekbbs.com/threads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=4349672&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=7&fpart=1#Post4351944

(I'm Forbin over there).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks really good, Dennis. 

I really hated to miss the Defiant, but thats is how it goes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just saw it tonight. She looked wonderful. I got all choked up.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Man I hate to say it, but I got all misty eyed too.....


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Check the TV listings for Part 2 on Friday night.

In my area part 2 is at 10 pm (not 8 pm like last week), and even on a different channel !!!!!!!

They really make it hard to find.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Was just thrilled with that episode and really looking forward to
part 2 next week. It was interesting in next week previews to see
a Constitution class vessel zoom by the screen, as opposed to the 
typically slow but majestic way the Enterprise moved across the screen
in the original series and even in the DS9 episode "Trial and Tribbleations".

Just about jumped out of my chair see the Defiant firing those classical
twin blue phaser beams. Pure sentimental joy!

More than ever, I really want 1/350 Constitiution class starship kit. Can
you image like the logo on this kit like the old AMT kit "Build the Entire Fleet"
 ? What a enjoyable way to go run way out of space and empty the
checking accout.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe it was Manny Coto who pointed out in an interview that Defiant is a much newer ship than Enterprise (1764 v. 1701). It's entirely possible that Defiant has performance upgrades making it more maneuverable, with better accelleration than Enterprise. Just a thought.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd like to be a minor wet blanket if I may. First of all, I did love all the technical stuff--sets, sound and CG effects involving the Defiant and the Tholians were wonderful, great to see her in action. I love the idea of the plot but I was a little disappointed in the WAY the Defiant was discovered--who are these "humanoids" working with the Tholians? That kind of demystifies them but I'll wait to see if that idea is developed. I would have found it more exciting of the NX-01 crew had been the one to discover the Defiant--it sure seems easy for them to beam onto the ship through Tholian security and figure out the ship's 100-year-advanced technology but I guess the humanoid "research" helps that angle.

My big problem was with the acting. I know some people find the acting on the original show corny, but compare Nimoy's Mirror Spock to ANY character in this episode. He's just plain fun to watch--hell, Mirror SULU was more fun to watch than most of the performers here. It takes some skill and style to play these kinds of characters and make them interesting and to me this episode just highlights one of Enterprise's fatal flaws which is a weak cast. Bakula is barely discernible from grumpy "Xindi Arc" Bakula, Linda Park is embarrassing and Vaughn Armstrong is, as he has been throughout the series, totally boring. I never believed him as a brutal dictator for one minute--and that's what Captains of these ships should be, dictators. This should have been a bit more like an episode of The Sopranos, more paranoid and scary.

That said, I can't wait to see the Defiant kicking ass next week.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I gotta say, I concur with most of you on this episode. It was great, the women were gorgeous and sexy, an episode with an attitude.

After having been violated by the tholian's hired hands and witnessing the destruction of the Enterprise, I hope to see the Defiant come out with shields up and blasting away at the tholian ships. Better to die as a warrior than to be gutted like a fish.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Old_McDonald said:


> After having been violated by the tholian's hired hands and witnessing the destruction of the Enterprise, I hope to see the Defiant come out with shields up and blasting away at the tholian ships. Better to die as a warrior than to be gutted like a fish.


I should think the Tholian ships would find the the Defiant a wee bit more
of a challange. Enterprise (NX-01) fired and did no damage. Enterprise
(NCC-1701) fired and damaged a Tholian vessel in the TOS Tholian episode
and that was a Tholian vessel 100 years into the future. 

Doing the "Archer Upgrade" next episode :tongue: !


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm thinking that we're gonna see just what a Constitution class ship can do in the heat of battle. The TOS episodes were alway single shots or long sustained shots. I"m hoping for something reminiscient of the DS9 battles as they fight their way out of Tholian space. Hated to see Hoshi buy it. She should've been on the away team to work the Comm station.

They are not alone on the ship. I'm wondering if the humanoid and reptilian life forms T'Pol found on the ship with sensors are what's left of the crew or the ones doing the gutting of the ship?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The previews for next week show....ah, nevermind!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Point taken, I found the previews. I'll let everyone else here guess or find them too.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Does anyone have any longer shots- screen grabs of the Defiant in the space dock?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Apparently, the 100 years ago tholians in the mirror universe are a lot more advance than the ones in Kirk's universe. They coughed up a full web in under 10 seconds!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ignatz said:


> Apparently, the 100 years ago tholians in the mirror universe are a lot more advance than the ones in Kirk's universe. They coughed up a full web in under 10 seconds!


The MU/past Tholians had bigger ships and there were more of them, right?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

They used Defiant technology to upgrade their ships. Plus, MU molecular density in space allows for faster web building. The Tholians refer to it as "the Spiderman effect". Think of it as having their ships bitten by a giant radioactive spider....Ad nauseum


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thirtly-seven years ago, the web was spun slowly in order to build suspense in the story, pitting the _Enterprise_ crew against time in order to resolve the situation before the web's completion and their impending demise.

With the current shows running ten minutes shorter than the shows of that era, combined with the "instant gratification" needs of today's generation, it seems there is precious little time or desire to build suspense into a story.

The solution: put a _dozen_ ships together and make an "instant" web.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> With the current shows running ten minutes shorter than the shows of that era, combined with the "instant gratification" needs of today's generation, it seems there is precious little time or desire to build suspense into a story.


There was the suspense built into the original episode, but it was also a plot device. There was no suspense in building the web this time, because we already knew what they were doing, and trapping the mirror-NX-01 wasn't the point -- the point was to destroy it.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Is the Mirror NX destroyed?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

F91 said:


> Is the Mirror NX destroyed?



Yep, she's a goner. BTW she wasn't the NX but the ISS Enterprise!


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

sbaxter said:


> ...trapping the mirror-NX-01 wasn't the point -- the point was to destroy it.


Exactly. Different story, different plot functions -- the web in this story was no more important than a ship firing its phasers during a battle sequence. Other more important stuff is going on.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, If she is destroyed, what ISS class-NX type ship is seen in the screen cap flying with the USS Defiant?The screen cap is a couple of pages back in this thread, posted by NX01Rob..... Post # 92 in this thread. I was wondering if Forrester vented plasma and detonated it to buy some time against the Tholians. The trailer for next weeks episode shows an NX gettin blowed up real good.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

F91
I believe you'll find that ship is the Avenger NX-09


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

F91 said:


> Well, If she is destroyed, what ISS class-NX type ship is seen in the screen cap flying with the USS Defiant?The screen cap is a couple of pages back in this thread, posted by NX01Rob..... Post # 92 in this thread. I was wondering if Forrester vented plasma and detonated it to buy some time against the Tholians. The trailer for next weeks episode shows an NX gettin blowed up real good.


Judging from the patch on T'Pol's uniform in the preview for part II (when she's fighting Hoshi) that ship should be the ISS Avenger (NX-09). It matches the emblem on several items for sale on Star Trek.com.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, Cool!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Yep, ISS Avenger, NX-09.

I'll post a top view at some point. Pretty much the same as the ISS Enterprise.....oh! Wait a second. Ok, get this, the shade of the Yellow for the Avenger is actually a touch more "red" than the ISS Enterprise's. I had asked if I could make it distinctly different (like red or green or whatever, so we could tell at a glance flying by) and the request was sent up the chain. The response: "yes, make it different, but not too different. Make it slightly more "golden". Uhhhh......yeah. I did it. Hope you can see that is is OBVIOUSLY a different ship!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

If I had half a brain, I'd post the NX-01 patch jpeg. It's pretty cool. The Nx with a couple of crossed swords.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe it takes longer to make a stable web that can be used to trap/tow something (with a smaller number of ships, too), than it does to make one that will simply collapse quickly, crushing whatever is inside. The TOS Tholians seemed determined to take the 1701 as a trophy - the MU Ent Tholians merely wanted the NX-01 gone.

Just as a rough analogy...which is easier/less complex: pulling out a gun and killing someone, or knocking them unconcious in such a way that they are relativley unharmed?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

F91 said:


> If I had half a brain, I'd post the NX-01 patch jpeg. It's pretty cool. The Nx with a couple of crossed swords.


Precisely ..._what_ are you try'in to say? ...










Also available at Star Trek.com


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

spe130 said:


> Maybe it takes longer to make a stable web that can be used to trap/tow something (with a smaller number of ships, too), than it does to make one that will simply collapse quickly, crushing whatever is inside. The TOS Tholians seemed determined to take the 1701 as a trophy - the MU Ent Tholians merely wanted the NX-01 gone.
> 
> Just as a rough analogy...which is easier/less complex: pulling out a gun and killing someone, or knocking them unconcious in such a way that they are relativley unharmed?



I agree, In the TOS version, there were only two ships. So that may have slowed the process. But also you have to consider that in the TOS version, One ship was damaged by the Big "E" and that may be another reason why it was slowed down.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm saying that I LIKE the NX patch AND that I'm too stupid to post the jpeg.Precisely


mactrek said:


> Precisely ..._what_ are you try'in to say? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

F91 said:


> I'm saying that I LIKE the NX patch AND that I'm too stupid to post the jpeg.Precisely


 O-k ... :wave:

(You do know that I actually percieved no insult and was yank'in yer chain ... right?)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

F91 said:


> I'm saying that I LIKE the NX patch AND that I'm too stupid to post the jpeg.Precisely



You managed to post it that time! What's the problem?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I just never know when people take offense to what I say. Perfesser, the jpeg was part of the quote, even I can do that!


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Apparently not without an edit!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Thom S. said:


> Apparently not without an edit!


 :lol: Oh God!! Stop it Thom!! Your Kill'in Me!! :lol:

BTW... GREAT Job ALL the kits so far!! I hope you get to tackle a 1:350 TOS 1701 *really* soon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't do much of anything without an edit...... HEY!!!! Just a minute, I'm the sarcastic, bitter guy!!! I'm not supposed to be the butt of the jokes!:freak:


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

Tholian said:


> One ship was damaged by the Big "E" and that may be another reason why it was slowed down.


As I recall, the damaged ship was not one of the pair that built the web.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Treadwell said:


> As I recall, the damaged ship was not one of the pair that built the web.


It was.

Shortly after the Enterprise fired on the first Tholian Vessel (commanded by Commander Loskene) and disabled it, a second Tholian Vessel arrived. Refusing the Enterprise's hails, it linked up with Loskene?s ship and the two vessels began to "spin" the web.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Just watched Part II. Absolutely OUTSTANDING!! Great job to Rob and the entire team!! I dont think a Constitution class ship ever looked better on screen!! It was great to see one in action again!! I was a bit suprised by the phaser and photon torpedo fire from aft ... but since the Defiant is newer than the Enterprise I can accept it.

Did anyone notice that the cast kept pushing the indicator lights in the intercom panels instead of the buttons?? You would think that they would know or had been instructed about that ... especially since some of them (the cast)claim to be fans of TOS 

Interesting twist at the end too.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

mactrek said:


> Just watched Part II. Absolutely OUTSTANDING!! Great job to Rob and the entire team!! I dont think a Constitution class ship ever looked better on screen!! It was great to see one in action again!! I was a bit suprised by the phaser and photon torpedo fire from aft ... but since the Defiant is newer than the Enterprise I can accept it.
> 
> Did anyone notice that the cast kept pushing the indicator lights in the intercom panels instead of the buttons?? You would think that they would know or had been instructed about that ... especially since some of them (the cast)claim to be fans of TOS
> 
> Interesting twist at the end too.


 I saw that too! I laughed when Phlox hit the indicator light instead of the button. There were several minor discrepencies, but nothing too traumatic. Excellent work on the different areas of the ship. It was nice to crawl into a Jefferies Tube again! I was a little let down by the ending though, would be more understandable if I knew the show would continue and we'd have more mirror episodes. My one wish was to see the transporters on Defiant used, but alas.... it is not to be.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree. I would have liked to have seen the Shuttlecraft!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm just wondering something ... Given the flow of events, would that make the ISS Enterprise a Defiant Class starship?? :freak: (The term "Constitution Class" really doesn't fit in the Empirical scheme of things.)

I still can't get over how GREAT she (The Defiant) looked! I've said it before ... If Rob and his associates were to go and re-do/upgrade the effects shots for TOS I'd buy a whole new box set!!

The Gorn looked really good too. Although it was a little more different from the original than I anticipated, it's still far better than some guy in a thick rubber suit.

That ending really throws me. I would have never guessed that one. I really wish there were would be a fifth season. I'd love to see the rest of this story.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

There are some interesting takes on where the photorps and phasers emerged from the hull in this episode (and some strange torpedo flight paths). But nice! Very nice!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the nice compliments on the work we did for that show. I understand your surprise and concern over weapons placement, but the scripts said "aft Torps" and "aft Phasers" so, we had to come up with something and I suggested, since we were locked in to doing them, that they should at least make sense with the later "refit"(Rear phasers over the shuttle bay doors). Figured that was a logical progression. The rear firing Torpedoes where supposed to come from the little round port between the Impulse engines, but for whatever reasons this was not followed in the final shot. No idea what happened as we do not do the final weapons animation, that is done at a seperate FX house. Even the episode writer didn't notice till after it aired!! He was expecting it to come from the impulse housing as well (we had discussed it earlier). With all that had to get done in super tight deadlines, I'm sure it just got lost in the mayhem.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Well that's cool Rob, I actually thought the placement of the aft phasers was about as expertly taken care of as it could be. Its where I would've put them myself. I can see your point about the torpedos too. Its a shame when the people who are actually _doing_ the effects work aren't at the meetings where their effects are being discussed! 

All in all I think you guys did the Defiant and TOS a great service. About as good as it could possibly have been done in the time allowed. From one TOS fan and VFX artist to another, you have my respect and my thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Please don't misunderstand me. I though it looked great. The rear phaser treatment was logical and I very much liked the torpedoes coming from the lower saucer ring (I used the ring for phasers so I guess I'll be rethinking that). I could so much tell where the forward phasers were coming from but I'd certainly like to know.

My comment about the flight paths of the torpedoes was because it didn't look like (in the closeups of the Defiant) they followed a "natural" path off the screen. Not sure I'm explaining that very well but there you go.

All in all I thoroughly enjoyed seeing the Defiant and what modern technology could do for it. I can't commend you (and all the others) enough for a job well done!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*I love the Defiant!!*

Rob - simply outstanding work! I'll probably but this season's DVDs just to get these two episodes alone. I absolutely love the Defiant!! In fact, I'll be building my Polar Lights TOS Enterprise as the Defiant!

Now if I knew where to get some nice pics of her to save as wallpaper on my PC I:thumbsup: 'd be overjoyed!

Great work Rob!!

Huzz


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I echo the sentiments here, Rob! That episode was a simply outstanding effort from everyone involved! Seeing a TOS Constitution in action again was moving - plus the TOS set recreations with all of it's associated sounds effects - simply amazing!

Now that "Enterprise" is finished - what are you going to ply your trade in? I do hope that there is demand for your rendering skills.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Where's the promised new views of the Defiant?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Jeez man, give the guy some time, the episode only aired last night! In many places is hasn't even aired yet.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, here's one. Thanks for cutting me slack Nova!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Beautiful Rob! The aztecing was so subtle it was really cool. Thanks for all the hard work too! BTW, got any shots of when the Defiant is leaving the space dock?


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

That is *absolutely beautiful*!!:thumbsup: 

The _very_ subtle aztecing was a nice touch and brilliantly executed as the light needs to hit it a certain way for it to show up. It's slightly reminiscent of Daren R Dochterman's rendering for the month of December in the 2004 "Ships of the Line" Calendar.

I also like the way that the shadows were done. It makes you wonder why Starfleet apparently chose to do away with the hull spot lights for the TOS era ships. 

I know that, in reality, no one in the 60's thought about it, and that it was Douglas Trumbull that came up with the idea for "The Motion Picture" to add realism and scale to the filming miniature.

Great Job Rob!! *PLEASE POST MORE!!*


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Awesome!!!*

Rob, that has made my day!!

Thanks!!!

Huzz:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

nx01Rob said:


> ok, here's one. Thanks for cutting me slack Nova!


Didn't mean to come off as pushy, you guys did a great job, I really like the fact that you didn't add lights to the inside of the nacelles as I have seen with some guys CGI classic Enterprise models. Too bad we will never get to see her in action again.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Captain_April said:


> Didn't mean to come off as pushy, you guys did a great job, I really like the fact that you didn't add lights to the inside of the nacelles as I have seen with some guys CGI classic Enterprise models. Too bad we will never get to see her in action again.



You'll see Dennis' beautiful Exeter this coming July!


----------



## Atrahasis (Apr 26, 2005)

I think you did a fantastic job, Rob!

And I don't regard anything that was done as a "flaw" but rather as new windows to new considerations.


----------



## scylis (May 1, 2005)

just out of curiosity, Rob, besides the aft and classic forward phasers, were there any more phaser emitters placed on the mesh you did?


----------



## Prof. Moriarty (Feb 17, 2005)

Rob, you and Koji did a FANTASTIC job on the _Defiant_. My highest admiration and kudos for a job (very very) well done.

Oh and fwiw, I absolutely HATED the ending of part II... GRRRRR!! But that should be taken as the highest compliment possible to the cast and crew involved with these episodes--they were so good that I didn't want them to end and now I share in the frustration of millions of fans who want to know how everything turned out!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

scylis said:


> just out of curiosity, Rob, besides the aft and classic forward phasers, were there any more phaser emitters placed on the mesh you did?



Nope, we didn't add any others.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You have done a most excellant job ! :thumbsup: 
It was like watching TOS series (except for the actors) all over again.
But with better special F/X !
That picture you previously posted.... can you relable that "Enterprise" by chance ?
Thankyou Mr. nx01Rob !!!, thankyou.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I taped the show and watched it as soon as I could (later Friday night). Then, I rewatched it "live" on Sunday just to see the shots of the Defiant again. They looked absolutely fantastic! I never thought I'd see a TOS Constitution class ship in action again and nitpicks aside, it was great to see. Those two episodes alone will be a significant reason to buy the fourth season on DVD. Way to go, Rob!


----------



## scylis (May 1, 2005)

whoever did the aztecing deserves a raise! that's about the best i've seen since the original TMP refit model's opalescent paint job! it can be so subtle or so prominent depending on the angle and the light! simply wonderful!


----------

